# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Negoziazione e gestione delle situazioni problematiche

## roby

Negoziazione e gestione delle situazioni problematiche: video conferenza in diretta, giovedì 20/12, ore 15.30 problem solving

----------

